# Kitten Contract



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

asdfghjk,l.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you have them Vicki? and if so how do yours go?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yep I have contracts. 
I have my name, address ect, then the new owners details. I put in when the kittens were wormed, vaccinated and microchipped. Also wether the kitten is for show/pet or breeding. I give a neutering certificate which is to be signed by the new owners vets when it's done. In our breed usually not until they are 8 months. I say that they are to be kept indoors, they can have access to a garden ect, but under supervision. I ask that could they please keep me up to date with the kittens progress, even if it's a pic and a few lines once a year at Christmas. Last, but not least, I am here for any problems, big or small and if for any reason they can't keep the kitten/cat in the future it is to be returned to us or we will help in the rehoming of it. I've probably missed something, but thats the jist of it.*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

ive got one for shadow, 
i'm not allowd to let him out
he had to be neutered at 6 months
if i can no longer keep him i have to notify the breeder(i also added this into my will)!

cant think of the othes, its upstairs and i'm too lazy to look lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> Nope. Saying that I've only sold two kittens and one lives in my city so I visit her and I know she's been spayed and is kept inside.
> 
> I don't think I will have one either as they are not legally binding. I would just make sure the new owner was 110% the best owner could find, or i'd just end up keeping the kitten.
> 
> Besides I only plan on having 2 or 3 litters


I think you will find that they ARE legally binding see gccf kitten contract drawn up by a solicitor,on their site


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I'm gonna have a look at that Thanks Me & another breeder friend had a problem with someone who'd bought Norwegian kittens off us(a different times) She rehomed one of the other breeders kittens to a rescue without giving them the chance to have it back, which they would of, sadly even though they went to a solicitor with their contract that this person had signed, they were told it was'nt legally binding and there was nothing they could do. This person has since given up the other one of theirs and the 2 I sold her. We got a friend to go & get them, they now have loving new homes We were told she did'nt want them any more as she was moving abroad and could'nt afford to pay the flights, rabies, ect. She'd only had my 2 for 5 months!! Then a couple of weeks after she has 2 new Maine Coon kittens!!!! and is taking them with her!! This person also rehomed 5 other cats/kittens last year.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Im pleased you sorted out your kittens with the person, but there is somewhere on the gccf site a copy contract that was drawn up by there solicitor, i have no clue as to where on the site it is, but i have read it myself as another breeder told me about it a while back, and the gccf say we can use it if we want for our own contract or we may vary it, 
so i cannot see why the solicitor that was used for the cats said it was not a legal binding contract, as it was signed by seller & buyer, then it should of been?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Well, you would of thought, but apparantly it's the wording and we did'nt have in, that if the contract was broken, the cats would be removed, something I will be adding for future litters. Then apparantly we could of done things legally. What we have to do to make sure our babies are safe eh!! But they're worth it. *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Im pleased you sorted out your kittens with the person,


*Thanks, it's not been a nice experience. She also seems to enjoy making my life a misery boasting about her new kittens and other things she's bought since on different forums. Thats why I joined this as I don't need that kind of rubbish!*


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I use one, even though they are no legally binding, but they do serve to prove that a kitten has been sold on the non active register and what that means. I did hear of someone who verbally explained about a non active kitten to a buyer who agreed at the time, but then changed her mind and demanded that the kitten be changed onto the active register. It ended up in small claims court and the court found in the kitten buyers favour as she claimed that she had not be told about the non active/active register and the breeder was forced change the kitten over. If you have something the person has signed then at least there's that worry crossed off. Doesn't stop them breeding from the cat and not registering the kittens though.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Breeders that re-home ex-breeding cats or 'rejected' kittens should also make sure that the cat/kitten is going to a good home and have a legally viable contract with a clause that if the cat is 'too much/not suitable/ changed circumstances' the breeder has first option to take it back.


----------

